# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  xin giúp đỡ về tiện ren trên máy tiện mazak

## trịnh viết bình

bác nào quen về máy tiện mazak xin giúp đỡ em về phần tiện ren với. em lập trình chạy ra bước ren thì đúng rồi nhưng ren nhìn bị nghiêng không vặn được ốc vào, em không hiểu tại sao.

----------


## hanasimitai

Em nhận hướng dẫn tiện ren trên mazatrol 12 triệu trong 1 ngày

----------


## thucncvt

> bác nào quen về máy tiện mazak xin giúp đỡ em về phần tiện ren với. em lập trình chạy ra bước ren thì đúng rồi nhưng ren nhìn bị nghiêng không vặn được ốc vào, em không hiểu tại sao.


ren bị nghiêng ,trong ghề gọi là bị đổ ,,do dao gá ,và mài dao , chưa đủ đội sâu ,tiện ra được đúng rồi thì lậ trình liên quan gì,

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## Ga con

Mazatrol em thấy dễ dùng nhất trong tất cả các thể loại rồi.

Không biết bác xài dao chuẩn không, dao ghép insert hay dao mài.

Thanks.

----------

trịnh viết bình

----------


## CNC FANUC

Cái này phải thấy mới đoán được, chưa thấy nên phán bừa do dao bị nghiêng mà dao nghiêng thì có rât nhiều lí do.
Nhưng trước hêt phải xem là loai dao gì, ren loại gì vì đã số hình dang ren chép hình từ dao ma ra, máy mới chạy hay người mới chạy

----------


## secondhand

Đã đúng bước ren nhưng ren bị nghiên thì chỉ góc dao hoặc mài dao chưa đúng. Chủ thớt tự xử, đừng dại dột mà bỏ ra 12 tr nhé!

----------

GOHOME, trịnh viết bình

----------


## Mr.Printer

Bác chủ thớt chụp macro con ren và cái unit bác lập trình tiện ren rồi up lên đây anh em cùng bình loạn, ko có hình thì làm sao chẩn bệnh được, nghiêng nó có nhiều kiểu nghiêng, em thì hay tiện bằng dao insert nên nếu nghiêng thì lắp insert sai hoặc cài góc ren trong mazatron sai, hoặc dùng sai insert mỗi loại insert chỉ tiện được 1 số bước ren nhất định chứ ko phải là 1 loại dùng tất.

----------

trịnh viết bình

----------


## thuhanoi

Chụp vài cái ảnh lia lên - có khi lại xong mất rồi

----------


## trịnh viết bình

em mới làm cái này nên chưa am hiểu lắm. mong mọi người chỉ giáo

----------


## Ga con

Con dao e nghi không phải 60 độ tiện ren thường rồi. Mà e cũng chưa xài loại chip này bao giờ nên không biết mấy độ nữa.

Thanks.

----------


## Mr.Printer

Con dao này em cũng chưa dùng nhưng em thấy thì biên dạng của nó có thể tiện được ren và không gặp vấn đề gì về góc của con dao.
Bác chụp cái Unit chưa rõ lắm chỗ multi em ko nhìn được số, ANG thì bác để thử 60 xem, chỗ HGT bác đã tính toán chưa mà để 1 ?
E ko biết bác tiện ren M mấy nên chỗ LEAD em ko tư vấn được, tạm thời những thông tin bác cung cấp em chỉ tư vấn được vậy thôi, còn lại phần các cao thủ ^ ^.
Chúc bác chủ thớt sớm giải quyết được vấn đề.

----------


## trịnh viết bình

> Con dao này em cũng chưa dùng nhưng em thấy thì biên dạng của nó có thể tiện được ren và không gặp vấn đề gì về góc của con dao.
> Bác chụp cái Unit chưa rõ lắm chỗ multi em ko nhìn được số, ANG thì bác để thử 60 xem, chỗ HGT bác đã tính toán chưa mà để 1 ?
> E ko biết bác tiện ren M mấy nên chỗ LEAD em ko tư vấn được, tạm thời những thông tin bác cung cấp em chỉ tư vấn được vậy thôi, còn lại phần các cao thủ ^ ^.
> Chúc bác chủ thớt sớm giải quyết được vấn đề.


ANG em đã thử 45 và 60 nhưng đều bị đổ ren như nhau. em mới dùng con này nên cũng chưa đc rành lắm. theo em biết multi là số mối ren nên em để là 1, HGT là độ sâu ren em để thử là 1mm. không biết như vậy có đúng không. ren của em là ren 24 bước 1.5

----------


## hanasimitai

Nếu bác bỏ ra 12 củ bác không những giải quyết nhanh vấn đề hiện tại mà còn được hướng dẫn tiện các loại ren khác trên máy mazak.

----------


## Ga con

> ANG em đã thử 45 và 60 nhưng đều bị đổ ren như nhau. em mới dùng con này nên cũng chưa đc rành lắm. theo em biết multi là số mối ren nên em để là 1, HGT là độ sâu ren em để thử là 1mm. không biết như vậy có đúng không. ren của em là ren 24 bước 1.5


Ren bước 1.5 thì sâu ít nhất 1.5 (với ren tam giác 60 độ), bác tiện sâu 1 vặn sao vào được.
E có xài qua Mazatrol rồi, thấy tiện ren trên Mazatrol không gì đơn giản hơn.

Thanks.

----------


## hanasimitai

Để nghị các cao nhân trên diễn đàn trợ giúp bác chủ thớt để đỡ mất 12 củ.

----------


## Mr.Printer

Bác tiện ren theo chuẩn riêng ? M24 iso thi buoc ren 3 ANG 60 HGT em chưa tính nhưng chắc chắn phải lớn hơn 1. Bác ra đo con ốc M24 xem dường kính đỉnh ren bao nhiêu rồi trừ đi 21,4 nhập vào xem sao. Tiện thử sau đó diều chỉnh HGT hoặc điều chỉnh đường kính nền ren vi sau khi tiện nền thường bị đùn lên 1 chút.

----------


## Ga con

> Con dao này em cũng chưa dùng nhưng em thấy thì biên dạng của nó có thể tiện được ren và không gặp vấn đề gì về góc của con dao.
> Bác chụp cái Unit chưa rõ lắm chỗ multi em ko nhìn được số, ANG thì bác để thử 60 xem, chỗ HGT bác đã tính toán chưa mà để 1 ?
> E ko biết bác tiện ren M mấy nên chỗ LEAD em ko tư vấn được, tạm thời những thông tin bác cung cấp em chỉ tư vấn được vậy thôi, còn lại phần các cao thủ ^ ^.
> Chúc bác chủ thớt sớm giải quyết được vấn đề.


Sao không vấn đề bác, ren 60 độ mà bác chủ xài dao 45 độ (con dao này theo em là dao quả trám tiện thường chứ không phải dao tiện ren, chip tiện ren e chưa thấy con nào như này) thì tiện kiểu gì vặn vào được.




> Bác tiện ren theo chuẩn riêng ? M24 iso thi buoc ren 3 ANG 60 HGT em chưa tính nhưng chắc chắn phải lớn hơn 1. Bác ra đo con ốc M24 xem dường kính đỉnh ren bao nhiêu rồi trừ đi 21,4 nhập vào xem sao. Tiện thử sau đó diều chỉnh HGT hoặc điều chỉnh đường kính nền ren vi sau khi tiện nền thường bị đùn lên 1 chút.


M24 ren nhuyễn có bước 1.5 nhé bác, chuẩn quốc tế rồi chứ đâu phải tự sáng tạo ra. Mà em chưa hiểu tại sao đo con ốc xong trừ đi 21,4, cũng chưa hiểu sao tiện nền ren bị đùn lên ạ. Đồng ý là bước ren 1.5 e hay tiện sâu ~ 1.6-1.7mm để dễ vặn (nếu ren thường để vặn, không cần chính xác lắm).
http://maykhoanban.com/tra-cuu-buoc-...-khi-taro.html

Không được nữa thì nhờ bác Hentai giúp cho nó nhanh  :Cool: .

Thanks.

----------


## Mr.Printer

Ơ thế em chịu ^^. Em hay tiện theo bảng thông số nào thì e tư vấn vậy chứ vì thỉnh thoảng em vẫn phải tiện ren ko theo chuẩn nên em phải hỏi lại là theo iso hay thoing số khách yêu cầu. Con dao thì em chưa dùng loại này nên chiu. Em hay dung insert của sandvik và em tiện theo thông số đó thử bằng dưỡng đều ok hết. 
Nhường lại cho bác gà con trợ giúp tiếp. 
Ps: 12tr chắc thừa cái cán vs insert tiện ren sandvik, mazatrol thì cũng chỉ có từng ấy thông số  :Smile: )

----------


## Mr.Printer

khuyến mại cho các bác cái ảnh em vừa tiện ra trên mazatrol với thong số trên và insert sandvik, vật liệu inox.

----------


## Ga con

> em mới làm cái này nên chưa am hiểu lắm. mong mọi người chỉ giáo


E chỉ dùng 2 loại chip này rồi (loại 1 và 2 trong trang đầu), còn con của bác thì chưa thấy, nên việc đầu tiên em nhờ bác là confirm dao này là dao tiện ren (60 độ chẳng hạn) trước khi làm các bước tiếp theo.
https://www.google.com.vn/search?q=t...UIBigB&dpr=1.5

Thanks.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Em thì đang quan tâm xem sp nó như thế nào nghiêng như thế nào chứ đã

----------


## CNC FANUC

Trước tiên thử ko chạy ct bằng mazaktrol mà chạy iso program load 1 đoan gcode tiên ren vào để dao giống như cũ và chay thử xem sao(iso program hinh như là 1 option mở ở đâu thì em nhớ ko rõ lăm)

----------

trịnh viết bình

----------


## trịnh viết bình

> Sao không vấn đề bác, ren 60 độ mà bác chủ xài dao 45 độ (con dao này theo em là dao quả trám tiện thường chứ không phải dao tiện ren, chip tiện ren e chưa thấy con nào như này) thì tiện kiểu gì vặn vào được.
> 
> 
> 
> M24 ren nhuyễn có bước 1.5 nhé bác, chuẩn quốc tế rồi chứ đâu phải tự sáng tạo ra. Mà em chưa hiểu tại sao đo con ốc xong trừ đi 21,4, cũng chưa hiểu sao tiện nền ren bị đùn lên ạ. Đồng ý là bước ren 1.5 e hay tiện sâu ~ 1.6-1.7mm để dễ vặn (nếu ren thường để vặn, không cần chính xác lắm).
> http://maykhoanban.com/tra-cuu-buoc-...-khi-taro.html
> 
> Không được nữa thì nhờ bác Hentai giúp cho nó nhanh .
> 
> Thanks.


em đang tiện thử xem có ra đúng biên dạng ren không nên mới để độ sâu là 1mm. sản phẩm này em tiện trên fanuc rồi, em để độ sâu 1.5 là ok. chuyển sang mazak tiện thử thì vấn đề em gặp là bị đổ ren mà chưa hiểu tại sao?

----------


## trịnh viết bình

> E chỉ dùng 2 loại chip này rồi (loại 1 và 2 trong trang đầu), còn con của bác thì chưa thấy, nên việc đầu tiên em nhờ bác là confirm dao này là dao tiện ren (60 độ chẳng hạn) trước khi làm các bước tiếp theo.
> https://www.google.com.vn/search?q=t...UIBigB&dpr=1.5
> 
> Thanks.


em cũng nghi tại con chip này không đúng. cái này sếp em đi mua về bảo người bán khẳng định đây là chip tiện ren. em thấy hộp ghi là mitshubishi sản xuất. em cũng có con chip như của bác, tiện trên fanuc thì ok hết. tiện thử ma zak với con chip mới này thì thấy bị đổ ren

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Nếu bác có con chip dùng ok thì thay vào thử xem. Em cũng hay bị mấy cái lỗi linh tinh do dao cụ, dùng phay ngón 6.6 mà khai 6.4, chạy ra cứ sai một đống, cuối cùng quay lại nhìn cái hộp dao ngã ngửa. 
Nếu có hộp chip mitsu thì xem có mã chip ko check lại phát.

----------

trịnh viết bình

----------


## trịnh viết bình

> em đang tiện thử xem có ra đúng biên dạng ren không nên mới để độ sâu là 1mm. sản phẩm này em tiện trên fanuc rồi, em để độ sâu 1.5 là ok. chuyển sang mazak tiện thử thì vấn đề em gặp là bị đổ ren mà chưa hiểu tại sao?


chắc tại con chip không đúng.để mai em thử lấy con dao trên máy fanuc  gá sang tiện thử xem thế nào. mấy nay bận quá chưa thử đc.

----------

